# How safe is it



## lyndylou (Aug 21, 2013)

HI, How safe is it living in Spain? I will be there alone for 4 week,s at a time, hubby works away, should I look for a house with security or gated community?, is it safe to go for walks in the countryside?.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

How safe is the UK?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Just as in any country or city it will depend on where you live. Compared to where we lived in UK (leafy surrey) it is much safer here in Spain...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I suppose it depends where you live, Spain is a big country. Where we live crime is more or less unknown.


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

Heh, after some dental work yesterday, I'm now reminded of that interrogation in the film "Marathan Man"

"Is it safe?" :tape2:


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

lyndylou said:


> HI, How safe is it living in Spain? I will be there alone for 4 week,s at a time, hubby works away, should I look for a house with security or gated community?, is it safe to go for walks in the countryside?.


Definitely have metal grilles on your windows and doors-they are not just decorative as some think! Have gates on your property and keep them locked. Also have window locks and an alarm.
Don't use a handbag-they are put on passenger seats, floor etc and often get stolen. Use a shoulder bag, across your body or a money belt.
Beware of distraction crimes-someone bumping into you, asking you to lift something from a high shelf in the supermarket, someone making a scene, or pretending to be ill; be especially careful round markets-many have ended up sobbing in the police station after their purses, passports have been stolen by devious, clever thieves.
Although Hepa said crime is practically unknown in his area that is a very rare situation.
If you live in an urbanisation burglaries are rife, bold thieves often operate in broad daylight. They perceive ex pats as rich Brits
Yes of course all this happens in UK too, but It never happened to me even though I lived in a none too salubrious area. Since I moved to Spain I have been the victim of distraction crime, and heard of numerous burglaries;most of my neighbours have been burgled.If this makes you paranoid, I'm afraid that's what it's like now. You can no longer be carefree when out and about, or indeed in your own home. All you can do is take common sense precautions and be alert¬


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

extranjero said:


> Definitely have metal grilles on your windows and doors-they are not just decorative as some think! Have gates on your property and keep them locked. Also have window locks and an alarm.
> Don't use a handbag-they are put on passenger seats, floor etc and often get stolen. Use a shoulder bag, across your body or a money belt.
> Beware of distraction crimes-someone bumping into you, asking you to lift something from a high shelf in the supermarket, someone making a scene, or pretending to be ill; be especially careful round markets-many have ended up sobbing in the police station after their purses, passports have been stolen by devious, clever thieves.
> Although Hepa said crime is practically unknown in his area that is a very rare situation.
> ...


Disagree with some of that.
I often visit friends in Cantabria (northern Spain) and in their village (about 15 minutes walk from the beach) people leave doors unlocked, even ajar sometimes. No metal grilles. But that is the north - although I'd be wary of believing those people who say that crime doesn't exist there...
Of course it's location dependent. If you go to Barcelona, or Madrid you have to be aware of pick pockets. Same as Oxford Street in London - although I personally have never been targetted there. And yes there are places where burgularies are more common than elsewhere. Same in the UK as in Spain. Although if distraction crimes are common in an area, I'd hate to live there. (not that burgularies are much better)


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

lyndylou said:


> HI, How safe is it living in Spain? I will be there alone for 4 week,s at a time, hubby works away, should I look for a house with security or gated community?, is it safe to go for walks in the countryside?.


As others have said - it depends on where you are. We live in a village and we see lots of people out for walks either in the village our out in the campo quite late at night (11 pm) and have even been out in the campo at 1 in the morning looking for shooting starts.

We sometimes have to go to an urb to do translations for the community and they have a greater incidence of petty crime that we do in our village.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Safer than many parts of the UK I'd say. We are two females living on the edge of a small village, our street is deserted most of the year.
The houses round here are fairly big so it is erroneously assumed we have money which we haven't. Most have been burgled including ours but we asked for it, really, we were careless. We disturbed our intruders.
But....our business premises were burgled many times in the UK. The only reason our house wasn't burgled was we had a big dog and as a headteacher in the small town I had good contacts, had taught some friendly villains and had a reputation for being vengeful...
We do not feel at all unsafe in our home or on the streets. Ignore those who exaggerate the crime rate in Spain. Glasgow is far worse...of course you'd be daft to wander at night in Tres Mil Viviendas in Seville or similar places but you need not fear for your safety in Spain as long as you take the usual precautions.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> Safer than many parts of the UK I'd say. We are two females living on the edge of a small village, our street is deserted most of the year.
> The houses round here are fairly big so it is erroneously assumed we have money which we haven't. Most have been burgled including ours but we asked for it, really, we were careless. We disturbed our intruders.
> But....our business premises were burgled many times in the UK. The only reason our house wasn't burgled was we had a big dog and as a headteacher in the small town I had good contacts, had taught some friendly villains and had a reputation for being vengeful...
> We do not feel at all unsafe in our home or on the streets. Ignore those who exaggerate the crime rate in Spain. Glasgow is far worse...of course you'd be daft to wander at night in Tres Mil Viviendas in Seville or similar places but you need not fear for your safety in Spain as long as you take the usual precautions.


No exaggerations in my post! That's the situation as it is;some places worse, some better. You just need to be aware of it.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I wonder what the fascination is with all the security though?
I get it that there is crime but it's highly unlikely that Spain suffers so much more burglaries than anywhere else. Nowhere else on my travels have I ever seen so much household security everywhere. Bars on windows, shutters, alarms, everyone has them, sure you feel safe but it's not exactly normal. I have lived in far more unsettled areas and you still wouldn't see this.
I wonder if it's a throwback to past times, a quirk of culture or is it more recent and a sign of the times?

Also it probably serves as a good indicator for easy marks, as Mary said if you are not careful and don't lock up properly then you standout from the crowd.

Either way I feel safe in our community but then again it's hard not to feel safe in Fort Knox.
I do however feel less safe about having to sleep with a bunch of keys and Spanish household wiring standards.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

extranjero said:


> Definitely have metal grilles on your windows and doors-they are not just decorative as some think! Have gates on your property and keep them locked. Also have window locks and an alarm.
> Don't use a handbag-they are put on passenger seats, floor etc and often get stolen. Use a shoulder bag, across your body or a money belt.
> Beware of distraction crimes-someone bumping into you, asking you to lift something from a high shelf in the supermarket, someone making a scene, or pretending to be ill; be especially careful round markets-many have ended up sobbing in the police station after their purses, passports have been stolen by devious, clever thieves.
> Although Hepa said crime is practically unknown in his area that is a very rare situation.
> ...


I live in an urbanisation in Madrid. The consierge has been there for 18 years and in his time there has not been one single burglary. In my 10 years here I know of no one who has been burgled. Pick pocketing is a big problem in the tourist areas though, but muggings are much less common than in UK cities.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Few here have those awful metal barred windows, burglar alarms are almost unknown. I am still astonished the way people leave, bags Ipads and phones, unattended in bars and unlocked cars.

A few years ago some European clowns came across and raided an electrical store, removing most of the items therein. They forgot one important thing, we are an island, there is only one way out. The Guardia Civil just searched outward bound vehicles in the ferry port. So easy, several arrested, all stolen items recovered, and a vehicle confiscated.


----------



## lyndylou (Aug 21, 2013)

Thank,s all, reading all of your views makes me feel a good bit better, so the general rule is the same as here , don't make yourself an easy target and lock up at night, think I might get a big dog just the same.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

lyndylou said:


> HI, How safe is it living in Spain? I will be there alone for 4 week,s at a time, hubby works away, should I look for a house with security or gated community?, is it safe to go for walks in the countryside?.


I have female friends who are now widows. Some of them live out on the campo, others live close to other houses, many of the empty or holiday lets. None feel threatened. After their partners died they decided to remain in Spain living on their own. Several women I know their husbands work away and they feel comfortable here. My wife and I never feel threatened. I walk every morning way off the beaten track. I see the occasional dog walker. Sometimes someone tending to the olive trees. I always see the goat herder. I feel a lot happier and safer than I ever did in the UK.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Hepa said:


> Few here have those awful metal barred windows, burglar alarms are almost unknown. I am still astonished the way people leave, bags Ipads and phones, unattended in bars and unlocked cars.
> 
> A few years ago some European clowns came across and raided an electrical store, removing most of the items therein. They forgot one important thing, we are an island, there is only one way out. The Guardia Civil just searched outward bound vehicles in the ferry port. So easy, several arrested, all stolen items recovered, and a vehicle confiscated.


We do envy you, but over here we live in the real world; we need our awful rejas, locks, alarms etc!


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

I do think that having real police officers, armed and visible is a deterrent, the UK has Blunkett bobbies, obviously unarmed but without the power of arrest, where the real police are is anyones guess. The UK CID is amongst the best in the world, but the uniformed arm is, IMHO, not fit for purpose. I don't know what the three different type of Spanish police are like at their jobs, but I see plenty of them on the streets, which gives me confidence of my safety.


----------



## selfconnecting (Aug 1, 2013)

This is something that worried me and I looked into before buying a place. After looking at so many different types of location and homes all I can do is tell you what I decided in the end. 

We are moving to an inland village, population approx 600. The house has 1 neighbour very close and another a 2 minute walk. The remainder of the houses are in the village itself and we're on the outskirts. Its a quiet place and crime is low. That said, like anywhere, times are hard and nowhere more so than for the Spanish. Use your common sense and think "would I do this back home?" If the answer is no then don't do it. If you can feel safe in Britain then I see no reason not to feel safe in Spain. I will be locking the doors at night and ensuring windows are secure, locking the door when I go out and making sure my possessions in a car are out of sight. After a brief spell in Cairo ( now that isn't safe!) I think it's about making wise choices. If you tend to be nervous then don't buy a house without a neighbour for 10 miles. If you're ok with moving to Spain and incarcerating yourself in a gated "English" community then that option exists too. I guess you need to work out what you would like from the experience and then take sensible precautions to make it feel like home. It would be the same in England too.

A few of the non Spanish houses in our area have been burgled and I think that generally the British are seen as having more than some of the locals. Just bear this in mind when you're there, avoid adverts like a 3m Satellite dish in full view, you may not have much money but it's a fair bet if you can afford the subscription and the dish then you have more to take than someone down on their luck and desperate. Spain, like anywhere else, imo, is as safe as you make it. 

Good luck with it


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

selfconnecting said:


> This is something that worried me and I looked into before buying a place. After looking at so many different types of location and homes all I can do is tell you what I decided in the end.
> 
> We are moving to an inland village, population approx 600. The house has 1 neighbour very close and another a 2 minute walk. The remainder of the houses are in the village itself and we're on the outskirts. Its a quiet place and crime is low. That said, like anywhere, times are hard and nowhere more so than for the Spanish. Use your common sense and think "would I do this back home?" If the answer is no then don't do it. If you can feel safe in Britain then I see no reason not to feel safe in Spain. I will be locking the doors at night and ensuring windows are secure, locking the door when I go out and making sure my possessions in a car are out of sight. After a brief spell in Cairo ( now that isn't safe!) I think it's about making wise choices. If you tend to be nervous then don't buy a house without a neighbour for 10 miles. If you're ok with moving to Spain and incarcerating yourself in a gated "English" community then that option exists too. I guess you need to work out what you would like from the experience and then take sensible precautions to make it feel like home. It would be the same in England too.
> 
> ...


Much depends also on your attitude towards the locals and your neighbours. If you segregate yourself or act as though you are better than them, you will have made enemies, petty jealousies gnaw at the craw. 

If on the other hand you are warm, open and friendly, you will find your neighbours will be the same. The Spanish as a people are, on the whole, warm and friendly. Your neighbours, once you get to know them will protect you as much as their own. If you erect barriers through a fear of imagined thieves rapists and looters, you are also erecting barriers to warmth and friendship.

They think I don't understand much Spanish (in some cases, they are right !) but I heard them when they come up to one of the locals that I was with "And who is this?" (they don't ask *you* who you are!) and on getting the answer that I was English, some rather uncomplimentary remarks came back, to which Juan (the person I knew) replied "Oh No, this one's OK, not like the others." At the time Juan and his wife had just sold her grandmother's old house to some Brits and they hadn't been well... I'll say no more.

This is my experience living in a village where almost everybody is related in some way to everybody else so make friends with one and you've been connected to 300, 400 or more.


----------



## selfconnecting (Aug 1, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> Much depends also on your attitude towards the locals and your neighbours. If you segregate yourself or act as though you are better than them, you will have made enemies, petty jealousies gnaw at the craw.
> 
> If on the other hand you are warm, open and friendly, you will find your neighbours will be the same. The Spanish as a people are, on the whole, warm and friendly. Your neighbours, once you get to know them will protect you as much as their own. If you erect barriers through a fear of imagined thieves rapists and looters, you are also erecting barriers to warmth and friendship.
> 
> ...




Totally agreed  What you give out is usually what you get back.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

selfconnecting said:


> This is something that worried me and I looked into before buying a place. After looking at so many different types of location and homes all I can do is tell you what I decided in the end.
> 
> We are moving to an inland village, population approx 600. The house has 1 neighbour very close and another a 2 minute walk. The remainder of the houses are in the village itself and we're on the outskirts. Its a quiet place and crime is low. That said, like anywhere, times are hard and nowhere more so than for the Spanish. Use your common sense and think "would I do this back home?" If the answer is no then don't do it. If you can feel safe in Britain then I see no reason not to feel safe in Spain. I will be locking the doors at night and ensuring windows are secure, locking the door when I go out and making sure my possessions in a car are out of sight. After a brief spell in Cairo ( now that isn't safe!) I think it's about making wise choices. If you tend to be nervous then don't buy a house without a neighbour for 10 miles. If you're ok with moving to Spain and incarcerating yourself in a gated "English" community then that option exists too. I guess you need to work out what you would like from the experience and then take sensible precautions to make it feel like home. It would be the same in England too.
> 
> ...


? 
You can hardly hide it in the shed! you can't watch UK tv, for fear of making the Spanish neighbours jealous?
What if you build a pool?are you sent to the Spanish equivalent of Coventry. I did hear of a case where a couple in a village built a pool;the neighbours made trouble for them by taking out denuncias and throwing stuff into the pool.
Guess there's something to be said for an urbanisation, after all!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

extranjero said:


> Definitely have metal grilles on your windows and doors-they are not just decorative as some think! Have gates on your property and keep them locked. Also have window locks and an alarm.
> Don't use a handbag-they are put on passenger seats, floor etc and often get stolen. Use a shoulder bag, across your body or a money belt.
> Beware of distraction crimes-someone bumping into you, asking you to lift something from a high shelf in the supermarket, someone making a scene, or pretending to be ill; be especially careful round markets-many have ended up sobbing in the police station after their purses, passports have been stolen by devious, clever thieves.
> Although Hepa said crime is practically unknown in his area that is a very rare situation.
> ...



This could be said for anywhere in the world depending on the area you live in.



extranjero said:


> ?
> You can hardly hide it in the shed! you can't watch UK tv, for fear of making the Spanish neighbours jealous?
> What if you build a pool?are you sent to the Spanish equivalent of Coventry. I did hear of a case where a couple in a village built a pool;the neighbours made trouble for them by taking out denuncias and throwing stuff into the pool.
> Guess there's something to be said for an urbanisation, after all!


This happens in the UK, jealous neighbors, plenty of TV programms here about neighbors who have had to put up CCTV because their neighbors did not like there car, garden etc etc

I think the big difference is the not knowing an area. SO research research research


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Pazcat said:


> I wonder what the fascination is with all the security though?
> I get it that there is crime but it's highly unlikely that Spain suffers so much more burglaries than anywhere else. Nowhere else on my travels have I ever seen so much household security everywhere. Bars on windows, shutters, alarms, everyone has them, sure you feel safe but it's not exactly normal. I have lived in far more unsettled areas and you still wouldn't see this.
> I wonder if it's a throwback to past times, a quirk of culture or is it more recent and a sign of the times?
> 
> ...


I think a lot of the security you see in Spanish properties is aimed at preventing the casual thief who spots something of value and decides to take it. Perhaps this type of crime is more prevalent in Spain due to large numbers of gypsies? 

We live in a very low crime area in the countryside but decided on some home security to act as a deterent when we built the house 14 years ago - namely, window and door bars upstairs and downstairs, 2.5 metre fence all round the plot with triple barbed wire, 3 merte spiked electric gate, interior and perimeter alarms with cameras, 3 dogs and extensive use of gravel.
Of course any amount of security will not stop the determined criminals, but hopefully it deters more amateur thieves and they decide to move on and try another property instead?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

lyndylou said:


> Thank,s all, reading all of your views makes me feel a good bit better, so the general rule is the same as here , don't make yourself an easy target and lock up at night, think I might get a big dog just the same.


Well, we do have a very muscular and protective 54 kilo Rhodesian Ridgeback and a Cane Corso who barks a lot and looks a bit like a Pit Bull but is quite timid...You wouldn't think that if you saw her though.

We were really stupid when we were burgled. We were out dog-walking, didn't put on the alarm, left the persianas up...and even thoughtfully left the key in the back door so the thief could make an easy escape when we arrived home.

Whoever he was, he could have qualified for last year's Olympics. He raced down our garden and leapt a 2 metre wall, barely touching it with his feet.

But then I have been told that most people being chased by an angry 54 kilo Ridgeback would somehow find it in themselves to do that.


----------



## lyndylou (Aug 21, 2013)

Cheers all much appreciated, I am, I like to think, open and warm, I will talk to anyone and everyone, too much I,m told!!, I am looking forward to moving out and I will I hope make many new friends.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Well, we do have a very muscular and protective 54 kilo Rhodesian Ridgeback and a Cane Corso who barks a lot and looks a bit like a Pit Bull but is quite timid...You wouldn't think that if you saw her though.
> 
> We were really stupid when we were burgled. We were out dog-walking, didn't put on the alarm, left the persianas up...and even thoughtfully left the key in the back door so the thief could make an easy escape when we arrived home.
> 
> ...


Faced with the choice of defying gravity or defying a large set of teeth with mass, muscle and a need to defend it's territory propeling it in the general direction of your softer parts, a 2 metre wall is a minor obstacle... The prospect of spending the rest of your life known as............... Mr. R. Stornaway aids the choice


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

I've heard of villas off the beaten track having their pool water syphoned into a tanker when they are not in residence, apparently a decent sized pool contains circa €1,500 worth of water.


----------

